# Doch!



## Xavichum

Hola, soy novatillo pero me encantaría participar más, tanto ayudando como recibiendo ayuda!

En mi caso, tengo problemas con el *doch*, he oído muchas maneras de pronunciar-lo, tanto en discusiones como en afirmaciones negativas, como acompañamiento para reforzar frases (aunque parece que no lo necesitan!)... Me gustaria saber cómo sería la traducción española de esta dichosa palabra. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Hola Xavi, creo que solo has logrado dar con los principales usos del doch en tu explicación. No deberían ser difíciles los correspondientes en español. ¿Una idea?


----------



## Xavichum

Pues la verdad, lo he oido como replica:

- Du bist blöd! - Nein! - *Doch, doch*!

Y otras para contestar una negación:

- Du rauchst nicht? - *Doch*, ich rauche nicht.

Me ayudais con los que se utilizan para emfatizar? Se ponen en medio de una frase y no entiendo ni porque ni cual es su regla!


----------



## kunvla

Xavichum said:


> Pues la verdad, lo he oido como replica:
> 
> - Du bist blöd! - Nein! - *Doch, doch*! *¡Sí tal! ¡Si que lo eres!*
> 
> Y otras para contestar una negación:
> 
> - Du rauchst nicht? - *Doch*, ich rauche [nicht]. *Pues (yo) si que fumo.*
> 
> Me ayudais con los que se utilizan para emfatizar? Se ponen en medio de una frase y no entiendo ni porque ni cual es su regla!


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Hola Xavi,

El _doch _forma parte de las partículas de entonación (Abtönungspartikeln). Estas sirven para expresar expectativa ( Erwartungen), sorpresa (Erstaunen), énfasis, acuerdo (Zustimmung), rechazo (Ablehnung), interés, etc. Como ves, no es posible determinar en una regla fija para todas estas posibilidades, es necesario que las aprendas "en vivo", con los alemanes. Algunos ejemplos de estas partículas son (en negrita, ejemplos de Canoonnet):

1) Was ist *denn *hier passiert? / ¡Pero qué pasó aquí! 
2) Ich komme ja *schon*! / ¡Claro que vengo!
3) Sie hat denn Koffer *doch *bereits gepackt. /  ¡Claro que ha enpacado la maleta! (si alguien lo negó)
4) Der ist *vielleicht *ein Spinner! / ¡Ese está verdaderamente loco!
5) Daran lässt sich *halt * nichts mehr ändern.   / No se puede hacer absolutamente nada más (más o menos por ahí va el significado )
6) Warum bist du *überhaupt *gekommen? / ¿Por qué has venido proprio tú?

notarás que muchas de ellas, como el doch, tienen función adverbial. Acá la lista:

aber, auch, bloß, denn, doch, eben, eigentlich, etwa, halt, ja, mal, nur, ruhig, schon, überhaupt, vielleicht, wohl.

Atención que pueden aparecer combinadas:

Das hättest du* aber auch* nicht tun sollen. / Propio tú no has debido hacerlo.
Er ist *eben schon* nicht sehr intelligent.  
Was ist *denn schon* passiert?
Ruf *doch ruhig mal* bei uns an.


Ciertas reglas generales puenden inferirse, a saber:

    a) El efecto de la partícula se refiere a toda la frase 
    b) no es posible preguntar sobre ellas (como en castellano: nadie te pregunta por qué me dices _¡venga!, ¡hombre!, ¡vamos!_)
    c) Importante: no pueden aparecer antes del verbo.


----------



## Xavichum

Muchísimas gracias! 

Me lo aprenderé y cuando viaje a Suiza pronto preguntare a mi tio para que me ayude a incluirlas en mis frases.


----------



## nievedemango

¡Hola Xavi!

Entiendo muy bien tu problema. Es que enseñaba alemán como lengua extranjera durante muchísimos años a estudiantes de todo el mundo.
Todos tuvieron problemas con el "doch" en el sentido que tú preguntas.

*1.* Si tienes una *pregunta negativa*, pero la *respuesta es positiva*, en este caso es *"doch"*.

    ¿*No* te llamas Pedro? - *Sí*, me llamo Pedro.
    Heißt du *nicht* Peter? - *Doch*, ich heiße Peter.

    ¿*No* estuviste en la fiesta de María? - *Sí*, claro que estuve.
    Warst du *nicht* auf Marias Party?  -  *Doch*, natürlich war ich dort.

   ¿*No* vas al cine esta noche? - *Si*, si, claro.
   Gehst du *nicht* ins Kino heute Abend? - *Doch*, doch!

*2.* pregunta *negativa*  y respuesta *negativa*  =  "nein"

    ¿*No* eres de España? - *No*.
    Kommst du *nicht* aus Spanien? -  *Nein*.

   ¿*No* te gusta este vino? - *No*, no me gusta.
    Schmeckt dir dieser Wein *nicht*? - *Nein*, der schmeckt mir nicht.

3. pregunta *positiva* - la respuesta puede ser "*ja*" o "*nein*". (como en español)

   ¿Te gusta jugar al tenis? -  *Sí*, me gusta. / *No*, no me gusta.
    Spielst du gern Tennis? - *Ja*, ich spiele gern Tennis. / *Nein*, ich spiele nicht gern Tennis.

   ¿Vas al cine esta noche? - *Si / No.*
   Gehst du heute Abend ins Kino? - *Ja / Nein.


*Pues, espero haberte ayudado. Si no, házmelo saber, entonces voy a explicártelo otra vez y con otros ejemplos. ¿Vale?


----------



## Xavichum

Entonces, si me preguntan de manera negativa, para responder el contrario de la pregunta se usa "*doch". 

*Lo he entendido! Muchas gracias nievedemango.


----------



## nievedemango

¡Hola Xavi!

Lo has captado!  Me alegro. Entonces te hago dos diferentes preguntas: ¿No te sirvió mi explicación? / Te sirvió mi explicación?  (para que practiques!)

1. Hat dir meine Erkärung nicht geholfen?   Respuesta:  ..........................................  ?

2. Hat dir meine Erklärung geholfen?    Respuesta: ..........................................

Me alegraría recibir dos respuestas correctas!


----------

